# GTCU contest...



## Stradawhovious (Oct 1, 2014)

Any interest in a Guess The CloseUp contest? They have this contest on a different photo board, and it's a hoot.
Here's how it works.
- Whoever is up starts a new thread entitled GTCU #[insert number here, first one will be 001].
- They post a very closeup picture of something that would normally be very recognizable...
For example





-People then take turns asking questions or making guesses. If nobody guesses correctly after a little time has passed, another picture is posted, for example




This continues until there is a correct guess. The person who guess correctly is responsible for starting the next GTCU thread... the time frame would be 24 hours to start a new one after the previou one is resolved.
Any takers? If there's enough interest I'm happy to start the first thread.
(Mods, if there is a better forum for this, please let me know.)


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2014)

Second image is an eyeglasses hinge.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Second image is an eyeglasses hinge.


 
Yep.  First image was the bridge from the same eyeglasses...  if nobody would have guessed based on that picture, after a day or so of answering questions I would have posted this one...






After you guessed correctly, you would have been responsible for starting the next thread.

Any one game for this?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2014)

I've started about 150 threads like this.  Do a forum search for _Whatsit_.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I've started about 150 threads like this.  Do a forum search for _Whatsit_.



Never mind then.

Mods feel free to delete.

Can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2014)

Didn't mean to discourage you one bit.  In fact, I'll bet the members would enjoy it.


----------



## limr (Oct 1, 2014)

I would enjoy that.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Didn't mean to discourage you one bit.  In fact, I'll bet the members would enjoy it.



Not at all discouraged.  If there's the same thing already going on, no sense in flooding the market!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2014)

I haven't done one for_ months_.  Have at it!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 2, 2014)

And now, after reading the "READ THIS FIRST" that I have inadvertantly violated the thread rules...

I will revisit this after taking time to do it correctly.


----------

